# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أبو مسلم الخراساني سفاح المشرق صاحب الرايات السود وأكبر طاغية في التاريخ الإسلامي

## أبو مريم السني

أبو مسلم الخراساني سفاح المشرق صاحب الرايات السود 
وأكبر طاغية في التاريخ الإسلامي

كثيرون يعتقدون ان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي هو اشهر واكبر طاغية وهذا فيه بعض الحقيقة والكثير من الروايات الكاذبة التي دسها اعداء الدولة الاموية وخاصة الروافض .

أما أبو مسلم الخراساني هذا فكما قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله: كان أبو مسلم بلاء عظيما على عرب خراسان فإنه أبادهم بحد السيف.

قال الذهبي: كان أبو مسلم سفاكا للدماء يزيد على الحجاح في ذلك وهو أول من سن للدولة لبس السواد
وكان ذا شأن عجيب ونبأ غريب من رجل يذهب على حمار بإكاف من الشام حتى يدخل خراسان ثم يملك خراسان بعد تسعة أعوام ويعود بكتائب أمثال الجبال ويقلب دولة ويقيم دولة أخرى !

وصاحب الدعوة العباسية وهازم جيوش الدولة الأموية والقائم بإنشاء الدولة العباسية .

كان غلاماً للسراجين في بغداد فرأه الإمام محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس والد المنصور والسفاح فاعجب به وضمه الي الدعوة لبني العباس حتي اصبح كبير الدعاة في خراسان وما والاها وما ان استتب الامر لبني العباس حتي سار هذا السفاح من اعظم القتلة وكان سيفا مصلتاً علي العرب خاصة .

وقال أبو حامد الداودي دخل رجل وعلى رأس أبي مسلم عمامة سوداء . فقال ما هذا ؟ قال : اسكت حدثني أبو الزبير عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة يوم الفتح وعلى رأسه عمامة سوداء يا غلام اضرب عنقه !
قال إبراهيم الصائغ : لما رأيت العرب وصنيعها خفت ألا يكون لله فيهم حاجة فلما سلط الله عليهم أبا مسلم رجوت أن تكون لله فيهم حاجة .

فهذا كلام من عاصروه من العلماء وهناك اهوالا لايتستع المقام لذكرها من تجبر ابو مسلم علي الناس وخاصة العرب وكان يري نفسه حفيد كسري ولايخضع لاحد ودخل أبو مسلم على أبي العباس السفاح فسلم عليه وعنده أخوه أبو جعفر فقال له يا أبا مسلم هذا أبو جعفر فقال يا أمير المؤمنين هذا موضع لا يؤدى فيه إلا حقك .

فسرها المنصور في نفسه وتعدد تعالي ابو مسلم علي ابو جعفر المنصور في اكثر من موضع حتي تملك الغضب من المنصور واقسم علي قتله وقد رأى أبو جعفر عظمة أبي مسلم وسفكه للدماء وقال للسفاح لست بخليفة إن أبقيت أبا مسلم قال وكيف ؟ قال ما يصنع إلا ما يريد . قال : فاسكت واكتمها .

ودارت حوادث طوال حتي تولي المنصور الخلافة وهو عازم علي قتل ابو مسلم ودبر له حتي اتي به امامه في قصره وكانت هذه الواقعة

قال له المنصور : أخبرني عن سيفين أصبتهما في متاع عبد الله بن علي فقال هذا أحدهما قال أرنيه فانتضاه ، فناوله فهزه أبو جعفر ثم وضعه تحت مفرشه وأقبل عليه يعاتبه .

و قال له ألست الكاتب إلي تبدأ بنفسك ؟ والكاتب إلي تخطب أمينة بنت علي عمتي ؟ وتزعم أنك ابن سليط بن عبد الله بن عباس ؟

وأيضا فما دعاك إلى قتل سليمان بن كثير مع أثره في دعوتنا وهو أحد نقبائنا ؟ .

قال عصاني وأراد الخلاف علي فقتلته . قال وأنت قد خالفت علي قتلني الله إن لم أقتلك . وضربه بعمود ، ثم وثبوا عليه ، وذلك لخمس بقين من شعبان .


ويقال : إن المنصور لما سبه ، انكب على يده يقبلها ويعتذر .
وقيل : أول ما ضربه ابن نهيك لم يصنع أكثر من قطع حمائل سيفه ، فصاح : يا أمير المؤمنين استبقني لعدوك ، قال لا أبقاني الله إذا وأي عدو أعدى لي منك .

وقال أبو جعفر قوله الشهيرة الان اصبح الامر خالصاً لبني العباس من دون الناس.

وقال الذهبي وقد كان بعض الزنادقة والطغام من التناسخية اعتقدوا أن الباري سبحانه وتعالى حل في أبي مسلم الخراساني المقتول عندما رأوا من تجبره واستيلائه على الممالك وسفكه للدماء . فأخبار هذا الطاغية يطول شرحها .

المصدر/"سير اعلام النبلاء" للإمام الذهبي رحمه الله.

----------

